
The new guy wants to hack the city's data - apievangelist
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/09/hack-tyler-texas-open-data.html
======
pavel_lishin
> While there are things to like about Tyler — a cheaper cost of living than
> Chicago, for example, and no lengthy commute

This city is in the armpit of nowhere. Unless he's working at the university
or from home, he'll have a commute.

